# double the trouble...



## Tinman (Jun 15, 2007)

i was just curious to know if anyone can tell the difference of the double dimple balls that are out right now, vs. the regular balls we normally hit... (i mostly hit Pro V1...)
ive seen them, touched them, but havent hit one...
any one with experience? 

thanks in advance...
Tinman


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Your talking about the Topflite D2s right? They're alright..I wasn't just real impressed, but their decent balls.


----------



## Tinman (Jun 15, 2007)

i guess thats the balls... i just saw an add for a double dimple ball and thought id ask around...
thanks for the come back...
Tinman


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Any ball that is sold at Wal-Mart and Target isn't going to be even relatively close to the performance of Pro V1s or other any top tier balls that are on the market currently. If you're just a weekender who doesn't get a whole lot of difference inbetween balls, the D2s are fine, but if you need to have ultimate control over your ball, the top tier golf balls are the way to go.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)




----------

